# Links Manager Added



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2007)

See in the upper left hand corner of the Home Page and new link to the Links Manager. This is an improvement over attaching links to actual threads. You can still do this, of course, but burying a link or a file in a thread does just that. It buries it. The Links Manager allows you to not only create a link under the appropriate category but it allows you to associate keywords with it and place a description in it.

PDF and Zip files can be uploaded up to a size of 1 MB. DOC files can be uploaded up to a size of 500 KB. Other image sizes are less generous.

Users are encouraged to link to existing files on other sites as opposed to uploading a file to the board and wasting space. Either way, a link in the proper category is something that can be used over and over again. Once the file is uploaded, it's location from the link manager can be referenced within posts. It also allows users who are just browsing for resources in specific categories to find the material or links there.

You may notice that the Blog Roll is one of the categories of the Links Manager. It's the same feature that supports both.

Finally, each category of links also appears under the Forum Category it is associated with and inherits its permissions from. You will find on the Forums Page each of the Links categories under its appropriate forum group it is associated with.

Please use and give me your feedback as to the utility of the feature.


----------

